# Cheese Cloth at WalMart



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

WOW! Great score! I may have to hit a few Walmart's tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> I just got home after swinging by Walmart and buying some cheese cloth. It was 10 cents a yard! You may want to check your local stores to see what the price is. I bought the last 10 yards the store had.
> 
> Teary


i usually get mine for 1.00$ every one yard. I thought that was a good price! ive never seen anything for 10 cents!!!! Is it out in the open or do you need to ask?


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

Amiee, I found it in a white box in the craft/fabric department. It's not on a bolt like the other fabric is. I actually asked to see if they had any since I was expecting it to be on a bolt and didn't see any anywhere. It was on the bottom of a shelf with with other sewing supplies. Usually the cheesecloth is about 40-50 cents a yard. The lady in the dept. said she *thinks* they are going to stop carrying it.

Teary


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

You can also order it by the box, if you contact the fabric dept.'s manager. Otherwise www.raglady.com has many types of cheesecloth to choose from.

Haunty


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

As much as I HATE HATE HATE HATE Walmart, I may have to suck it up for $.10/yd cheesecloth... 

Thanks for the headsup, TearyThunder!


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

You may want to call ahead if time Gothikim. I went to a couple other stores and they didn't even sell it by the yard anymore. What the Walmarts are doing is starting to sell it by the package instead. The woman in fabrics said it's been about two months since they have had any. It's sound like I was really lucky since I called 3 other stores when I got back home and none had it by the yard.

Teary


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I checked my walmart. I didn't see any on a bolt. I should have asked 
I was there looking for fishnet material and I didn't find that either.


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

My area WalMart was sold out, good luck to others


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Would call the store & ask who the manager of fabrics is.
When will the person be in next? I was told by a clerk working in fabrics, that the fabric manager could order anything you wanted.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I found some cheese cloth at walmart a couple weeks ago for .10 a yard but they only had 6 yards. The other walmarts I checked still had it for .49 cents i think. They had almost whole boxes of it. Its hard to find it sometimes you have to ask for it to find it as it does not come on a bolt just kind of folded up in a box.


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

Keep checking wally world, but if that fails, JoAnne's Fabrics have it pretty cheap if I remeber it.....I don't remeber how much you get in a package I think it's about 5yards of it, oh and I can't remeber the price either.
wow, I guess I am not a smuch help as I thought


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

JoAnns has it in the little package but I don't know the price...they also have it by the yard in a box but that runs about $1.00 per yard....no bargain in my opinion unless you're using a 40% off coupon.


----------

